# Hunting pack.



## wasatchsnowboarding (Dec 18, 2008)

This will be my first time hunting a deer this season and I am wondering what sort of backpack would be good to use. I have been looking at getting a Badlands Diablo since it has all the features I think I would need. Would there be anything that wouldn't be as pricey that would be close to the features it has?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Pay the money for a good pack. You're very likely to end up not liking and replacing a 'value' pack. The Diablo will probably be fine for day hunting deer and probably haul out a boned out deer just fine, but if it were me I'd go a bit bigger, the 2200 or 2800 would probably be my choice for a good, all around pack and last for many, many years.

Cabela's brand packs can be good and a little less pricey. Just like anything, I'd go test out a bunch and find the one you like, ignore the price tag and sell a kid if it's what is needed to get what fits you and your situation best. If it's cute and well mannered, I'll give you 500 bucks for it right now.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

wow! I dont want your children I got fixed after the last one. 
I only hunt by foot so I only carry the bare minimum i need for a day. I only eat power bars and gatorade, and pack the minimum of survival gear I think I need. So my pack is very small and it wraps my waist chest and shoulders. It's easy to carry and I don't really notice it's there, unless its been a bad hunt.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Just make sure it is comfortable loaded to the gills. There is nothing worse than getting a mile or two away from the truck and finding out your pack sucks and hurts like hell. Badlands makes an awsome pack. I own one that I thought was the Diablo but it seems a little bigger than what was mentioned earlier in this topic. Great pack!!


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

If you will be hunting Elk - I would suggest a pack with a frame to help with the quarters. Nice comfy internal backpacking packs, were pains after packing out quarters multiple times over 1.5 miles.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

The Badlands packs arent " comfy internal backpacking packs". They are made for packing out quarters and work rather well in my opinion.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

badlands 2200...


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine wasn't a badlands. I have been curious how the badlands do. I purchased my pack because it fit well, and would work great for a 60 lb pack on a long backpacking trip, where you can balance everything. When I used it for an elk quarter, well it wasn't nearly so nice.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I am looking into the badlands packs myself but have heard the zippers on the break after only short use. Has any of the badlands pack owners noticed this or is it just one of those things that happens rarely. Also do you know if the 2200 can pack a rifle? Other then the zipper thing and the price i have heard they are great packs.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

the 2200 can pack a rifle or a bow. I haven't had any problems with the zippers, but they have really good customer service and they'll hook you right up if something does break!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

I have owned the 2200 for a few years now and have never had any problems with the zippers.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

If the Diablo fits buy it. I have an Ultra Day and a Hypervent both purchased because my back gets hot hiking. I bought both used for a great deal, but I prefer the Hypervent due to the larger frame size. I am 6'3" and the Ultra day holds everything I need, but does not fit me as well as the hypervent. When I was shopping I really liked the 2800 for fit as well but opted for the cooler mesh on the back. I like the pockets better on the Ultra Day though and use it for shorter hikes or 1/2 day hunts. The Hypervent will be used in a couple of days on the Muzzy Elk hunt, since it will hold my coat easily after it warms up, and I will be out all day. Sorry I do not have any experiance with hauling out quarters yet and the Ultra Day may not work too good for that. But they both keep my back cool in hot weather, and move through the thick brush well. I'm happy with them.


----------



## ronaldorx (Jun 9, 2011)

There are so many different hunting pack are available for the different purpose like if like to bird hunting G29 "Tailhook" or X2 for warm weather, or X1... or best of all, H1 "Mini Me" with an A1SS Side Scabbard is a right pack for this.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.eberlestock.com/Just%20One.htm

I've owned a "Just One" for a few years now and just last season had a little issue with a few stiches up around the scabbard. Sent it in, and in a VERY short time recieved my "repaired" pack. (i think they may have gave it a good wash too. :O•-: )


----------

